# New Year's Brisket



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought I would try something a little different for New Year's lunch. Giving my brisket a 36 hour Jacuzzi before putting it on the Green Egg.......


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

What did you do there? Dry rub, sealed in bag, and put in cooler filled with water? Is that a heater stuck in the cooler? Your warming it up for 36 hours in water? Never seen that done that way before. What does that do for the meat?

Looks great by the way.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Sous vide, makes it super tender


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hope you publish results. Are you going to put it in the smoker straight from the fridge, so it'll stay in the smoke for longer?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting, where did you learn the technique?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wayne, follow up on this and let us know how it turns out. Cook time and all....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Souse vede is starting to take off. I'm gonna get me 1 in a week or so. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I was not a boiled meat fan....until a friend of mine cooked me a New York Strip this method. Very Tender. I am curious to see how the brisket turns out for you.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Wayne, follow up on this and let us know how it turns out. Cook time and all....


Will do, Wade. My sister gave me the Sous Vide thing for Christmas. I figured a brisket would be a good test for it. Worst case, it'll be a learning experience. 
For example: Did you know that using the wife's coffee grinder for peppercorns is seriously frowned upon? :whistling:


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Mac1109 said:


> Hope you publish results. Are you going to put it in the smoker straight from the fridge, so it'll stay in the smoke for longer?


I timed it to go straight to the smoker after chilling it in an ice bath. I'm not quite sure what effect dropping the temp on it has, but that seems to be the consensus on the videos that I've Googled.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Big B said:


> I was not a boiled meat fan....until a friend of mine cooked me a New York Strip this method. Very Tender. I am curious to see how the brisket turns out for you.


Sous Vide is not "boiled meat". And brisket turns out very good this method your using.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> Sous Vide is not "boiled meat". And brisket turns out very good this method your using.


Don't get your knickers in a wad. :whistling:

My opinion was swayed after eating the steaks cooked in this manner. I have thought about purchasing a Sous Vide system. I haven't made the jump yet though.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Big B said:


> Don't get your knickers in a wad. :whistling:
> 
> My opinion was swayed after eating the steaks cooked in this manner. I have thought about purchasing a Sous Vide system. I haven't made the jump yet though.


No wads here was just pointing out for those not familiar. Sous Vide is done at much lower and precise temperatures than just boiling. Plus the vacuum seal has something to do with it too. And as you found out steaks are top notch done this method.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Crutch.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

most excellent for sure.
had meats prepared like that several times overseas.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I did Sous Vide on some steaks the other night and they were good, I just prefer on the egg better. I think where the Sous Vide method will work best fer me is veggies!!!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nothing can tender beef like sous vide. I've even done chucks roasts and eye of round roasts to 132, my preferred temp, both turned out very tender, still juicy and very pink in the middle.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> I did Sous Vide on some steaks the other night and they were good, I just prefer on the egg better. I think where the Sous Vide method will work best fer me is veggies!!!


I'm with you Jason, I got a anova one last year and while it cooks perfectly, I think it doesn't get the full flavor of the fire since it doesn't take as long to cook. Does make some mean veggies though. I think my biggest fault with sous viede is drinking beer around a pot of simmering water is just not the same ! Hahaha


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sous vide Are awesome.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I'm with you Jason, I got a anova one last year and while it cooks perfectly, I think it doesn't get the full flavor of the fire since it doesn't take as long to cook. Does make some mean veggies though. I think my biggest fault with sous viede is drinking beer around a pot of simmering water is just not the same ! Hahaha


You guys just aren't using the Sous Vide to it's full potential. Toss in a little epson salt and you can cook, drink beer and soak your feet at the same. Try that with a BGE.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Interested to know how this turned out and the cooking details. My plans are to smoke a brisket in my egg this weekend.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

It turned out great. Was VERY tender. In fact, I'm gonna do another one next weekend. The only thing that I'll do different is using less rub. I did a simple Texas rub last time with just black pepper and sea salt and I guess I put it on a little too liberally. The kids loved that brisket, but said the bark was too spicy. After 36 hours in the Sous Vide at 155, it went in the Egg with pecan smoke for a couple of hours.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Were you looking for a particular internal temp to pull it out of the smoker or just pretty much using the smoker to put a bark on the outside?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

DLo said:


> Were you looking for a particular internal temp to pull it out of the smoker or just pretty much using the smoker to put a bark on the outside?


No particular temp, was just trying to get it to absorb some smoke and get the bark right.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. That looks awesome. I’m going to look into that method more for sure.


----------

